# Jeff's Maple Glazed Smoked Salmon



## cmayna (May 4, 2014)

While I had my smokers out generating more Salmon Jerky,  i decided to try Jeff's Maple Glazed Smoke Salmon recipe.

After going over the recipe a few dozen times I thought of cutting some Salmon into finger food size as well, instead of doing only filets. 

Glad I did for since so many people love my Salmon jerky and nuggets, I thought it would be best to make some finger food size pieces.



The 3 bottom trays consisted of the brined filets, sticks and slivers, during drying time which would go into the smokers after the top 8 trays which were loaded with Jerky.







Filets, sticks and slivers  cooling after the smoke.






Some sticks surrounding (guarding) a filet


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2014)

That looks awesome !:kewl:


----------



## azbohunter (May 4, 2014)

That looks like quite a spread! Very nice looking finished product BUT I am sure you had to have tasted them?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 So what did you think?


----------



## jp61 (May 5, 2014)

Nice job! Your smoked salmon look great!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 5, 2014)

So delicious! To walk in and see THAT table, would be a treat!!! How beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## cmayna (May 5, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> That looks like quite a spread! Very nice looking finished product BUT I am sure you had to have tasted them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first thought the evening after I cooled it down, was that it tasted too much like Indian (Squaw) candy which isn't my favorite.  But trying it the following morning after being refrigerated, it tasted much better.  Yesterday gave a few pieces to one of our fishing buddies and he freaked out yelling that I better bring some of that on our upcoming Salmon fishing party this weekend.  I have a feeling that Bobby the deckhand will be following me around the deck like a little puppy whimpering for scraps.


----------

